# P-Series Firmware Update - Anleitung (Deutsch)



## ELPR1NC1PAL (12. Januar 2010)

Auf Corsair.com im deutssprachigen Unterforum zu finden:

P-Series Firmware Update - Anleitung (Deutsch) - The Corsair Support Forums


----------



## DerMalle (14. Januar 2010)

Danke


----------

